# First date at the range, with my NKll.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Yesterday was the first time at the range with my new (to me) MKll. I was only able to carve out a half hour of range time, but that was better than nothing. I fed 70 rounds through my gun, through 9" paper plate targets, which had a 2" inner circle drawn on each. Out of seven targets (firing ten rounds into each) there was only one that I was, marginally, satisfied with. The distance to that target was 15', and I put six shots into the inner circle - with one of those touching that circle's edge. The other four were a bit outside of the circle. Nothing great, I know, but better than what was shown on the other six target plates.

Upon checking out, the Range Officer asked how well I did, and after showing him that target (along with informing him of the gun I shot with) he said that I should have gotten all ten shots into that inner circle, at that 15' distance. I expressed to him that in no way did I place fault on my gun. The causative factors had to reside either in the need for sight adjustment - or in ME.

He suggested that, on my next visit out, I have the Range Officer come to my stall, and run a few shots through my gun. An authoritive determination could be made as to whether or not the sight would need adjusting. If so, I would be I formed as to the proper way to going through that process. If not, then I would be given pointers as to what I could do to improve my aim.

So, I am REALLY looking forward to getting back to the range ASAP. Despite the results revealed by my targets, it was an extreme pleasure shooting my MKll. Once I learn to become more on point with my shooting, I know that I will reach an even higher level of endearment with my MKll.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I LOVE to shoot .22 pistols! My wife just bought a Ruger 22/45 and she and I shoot together fairly often. I use my S&W 22A. Great way to practice fundamentals and also just plain fun.

If you're new to shooting, I would suspect your issue is more in technique than the mechanics of the gun. It could be something like a loose sight, but more probably is a combination of the fundamentals; Stance, grip, sight alignment, sight picture, breathing and trigger control.

If your shots are scattered randomly on the target, I would suspect it's fundamentals. If they are all grouped in one area, but either high or low, or left or right, then it _could _ require a sight adjustment, or it may be a slight correction is needed in where your finger sits on the trigger etc.

Here's a target that my nephew shot last year. He's been shooting with me since he was around nine years old, he was fifteen when he shot this target. This was his first time shooting my .45. You can see that his "group" is fairly tight but slightly low. This *could* indicate a change in sights to move the group up slightly. But it is more likely that there is no center bullseye to use. He has to decide where the center of that target is without being able to rely on a bullseye to help him.

If the shots were scattered throughout the circle, then the issue is most likely technique and simply requires more instruction, or more practice, or more of both. :mrgreen:

After shooting for a few years it occurred to me me that shooting is SIMPLE, but it's not EASY. I'll be interested to hear what you learn on your next range visit. Good luck shooting and have fun!


----------

